# New piece for solo piano : 'Prélude N°1' by Anthony Sylvestre



## Pianistikboy (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi there ! I would like to share with you my new piece for solo piano. It's entitled 'Prélude N°1'.
I hope that you will like it. Your feed-back will be appreciated. Thanks for listening. 
If you want, I invite you to visit my facebook page and to register a like : (thanks in advance !)
https://www.facebook.com/anthonysylvestre.composer.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pianistikboy said:


> Hi there ! I would like to share with you my new piece for solo piano. It's entitled 'Prélude N°1'.
> I hope that you will like it. Your feed-back will be appreciated. Thanks for listening.
> If you want, I invite you to visit my facebook page and to register a like : (thanks in advance !)
> https://www.facebook.com/anthonysylvestre.composer.


I enjoy how it builds and develops, is this played by a computer piano? I think it would help with the feeling if it was played by a human.

But great job, I think it's beautiful.


----------



## Pianistikboy (Mar 18, 2017)

Thank you Captainnumber36 ! 
Yes, it is recorded by computer. I will post here when there will be some real piano video performances.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I enjoy how it builds and develops, is this played by a computer piano? I think it would help with the feeling if it was played by a human.
> 
> But great job, I think it's beautiful.


Posting music with virtual sounds is the norm here, Captain.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dzc4627 said:


> Not everyone has such a prowess on the electric keyboard like you.


You have issues, sir. He isn't playing at all in this, it is the computer re-creating his score.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dzc4627 said:


> Posting music with virtual sounds is the norm here, Captain.


I get that, I just think it takes away a lot when it doesn't have the human touch at all. I would record using my upright Baldwin Piano if I had the proper mic, but since I don't, I use my keyboard which plugs into an interface, which plugs into my laptop.


----------



## Pianistikboy (Mar 18, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> You have issues, sir. He isn't playing at all in this, it is the computer re-creating his score.


Sorry if I haven't been clear in my explanation : No, it's me really playing on my midi keyboard recorded with a sampled piano sound on my computer. It will certainly sound better on an acoustic piano. I'll post later a real performance.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pianistikboy said:


> Sorry if I haven't been clear in my explanation : No, it's me really playing on my midi keyboard recorded with a sampled piano sound on my computer. It will certainly sound better on an acoustic piano. I'll post later a real performance.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Pianistikboy,

This is a lovely piece, elegant in it's simplicity and nicely played. It has potential for much more development I think, which would earn it it's title of being a prelude. The piano sound didn't bother me, most of us here work with electronic instruments and the sound you have is better than many. Well done


----------



## Pianistikboy (Mar 18, 2017)

Thank you MarkMcD for your comment and tips!! Yes, the piece could have been developped much more, or the intinial theme could have been re-exposed but, I was frightened not to find a good exit way to come to the end. So, I have set the piece as it is.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi again,

I completely respect your decision to leave your piece as it is, and certainly it is perfectly good as it is, but just let me say for the future, NEVER be afraid to experiment. You can always save a version of your work before you start to experiment with it, so that you don't loose what you've already achieved, but often you can really surprise yourself when you start to explore and step outside of your comfort zone. You obviously have talent, so just let yourself go!


----------



## Pianistikboy (Mar 18, 2017)

Sure MarkMcD, exploring, trying is the best way to find new and surprising ideas !!
Thank you again Mark !!


----------

